# 450 watt Mech Mod Build



## WARMACHINE (26/2/16)

Insane....don't try this at home

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

Another monster - 10 x 18650 Parallel Mod


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Another monster - 10 x 18650 Parallel Mod



Good to see the safety features he has on there, like the main fuse and the individually fused batteries that parallel mods normally have.

I wonder how much heat is generated by 10 x 18650s all venting at the same time.


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (19/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I wonder how much heat is generated by 10 x 18650s all venting at the same time.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Christos (19/3/16)

May your house survive the fire.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> View attachment 48686


Yep, that looks about legit. I'm curious about the next Vape Conference the 'conversation piece' is headed to. I'd sort of avoid that one, just in case.


----------

